# Few from a recent wedding



## Garbz (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's a few from a recent wedding. Critique is welcome, if not, thanks for looking.
































And those of you who never travel into the snapshots and bloopers subforum may not have seen this which happened shortly after: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88429


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Garbz,

Very nice series.  My only crit would be that the shadow from the flash is hitting her face a little in #3, and also in #6, you can see the shadow on his face.  Other than that, the color and focus is spot on.

#1, #4, and #5 are my favorites, with #5 being GREAT!

Well done!

NJ


----------



## Garbz (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks. It seems every time I try something new to get on camera flashing to work a bit better something spites me. This time it was the bright blue Greek ceiling that made my bounce card very difficult to use. 

I didn't notice it on the 3rd photo, but on the last I turned my camera the other way, except they were so rushed to get out that the photo didn't turn out good at all


----------

